# Should I make the switch?



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey everyone! I am new here and have enjoyed going through a lot of the recent threads.  Here is the deal: I love wearing makeup, I like to vary my look from natural-looking makeup to more dramatic, depending on my mood.  I used to use Clinique, but they kept discontinuing my favorites so I stopped...I have heard SO many good things about Mac makeup, but don't really have the funds to completely change out everything at once.  So, I'm coming to you: What would you prioritize and buy first?  Second? Third?  What is the least important?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2018)

start with complexion first and then slowly once you ran out of stuff start buying that


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Mar 13, 2018)

i would start buying foundation and concealer first.. then lipsticks, eyeliners, eye-pencils, brushes and eyeshadows.. in that order.  that's my personal preference.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you!  Do you have a preference between their liquid foundation and the powder plus foundation?


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 13, 2018)

Do you find a big difference in the lipstick and the liquid lip? I've only ever used lipstick, but am very curious about the liquid lip products. Like, is it similar to lipgloss or does it last better?


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Mar 22, 2018)

I LOVE MAC tube lipsticks and own 1 liquid lipstick from them . IMO, I prefer the their tube lipsticks. The liquid lipstick color I have (Topped with Brandy) oxidizes several shades darker after an hour or so.


----------



## Jumping Mice (Mar 25, 2018)

I think that it first depends on what type of products you use more frequently and what you think you’ll get the most use out of. Next, try to see what specific things would be unique to your collection (in terms of shade, finish, or formula).

MAC recently revamped their entire brush range and are now totally synthetic, though the prices are the same as before. A lot of people who have compared the new synthetic versions of old, natural hair brushes have said that they don’t perform as well, so that’s also something to consider. I own very expensive brushes and drugstore brushes. So far, I feel like if you want to invest in natural hair brushes, Japanese hand-made brands like Hakuhodo, Wayne Gross, or Chikuhodo are the way to go. If you only want synthetic brushes, I really don’t think it’s necessary to buy expensive ones. Elf and Real Techniques make great brushes, Sedona Lace is also good and they always run promotions, I’ve heard great things about Zoeva too.

Personally, I think you can skip MAC eyeshadows. Most of them are good but so many brands within the last few years have come out with better formulas that compete with MAC’s or are just better overall. My top picks are Uninterrupted, Kid, Soft Brown, and Typographic (it’s a soft black great for smoking out the lash line, not ideal if you want a deep black). Worthy mentions are Shroom and Deep Damson. Though Shroom is very dupeable and Deep Damson is a beautiful color but requires more work as it can go on a little patchy and is a little harder to blend. MAC’s eyeshadows are not always ultra pigmented and “buttery”, but I don’t believe that that means it’s low quality or hard to work with. But it’s worth mentioning if you prefer opaque, strong pigmentation like Lorac, Anastasia, Urban Decay, etc.

If you’re in the US, check out Nordstrom Rack, a lot of MAC products are on there right now!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 26, 2018)

Unfortunately, Typographic (along with the other Matte2 eyeshadows) was discontinued some time ago. (Which I still think is a shame; it was a really good formula.) Print would likely be the closest thing to it, though it's more of a charcoal grey (from what I can tell) than an off-black.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 29, 2018)

I am so happy to hear that Nordstrom Rack carries Mac!! Thanks so much!


----------

